# bsrt, wizzard, slottech



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

was wondering what you guys think is the best, for handling parts and just overall peformance, i now there is many different classes. just trying to get and idea. i like all three but need to pick one and stick with it. thanks


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

How to open up a can of worms,lol
Everybody has differant opinions,and alot depends on what you're gonna run,and what the local crowd runs.
If they run nothing but Slottech or Wizzard or BSRT,i'd stick with what the locals are using,you'll have better access to parts and advice if you run the same brand as the rest of the locals
You're best bet is run what you're comfortable with.
All 3 can win in the right hands,and all 3 have their merits.
It's not the car,it's the guy usually building it and driving it that's the differance.
I can make Wizzard products run like stink,but i can't get the same out of BSRT or Slottech cars,but other guys will be opposite,and can't get any speed out of a Wizzard car,but they can make a Slottech or BSRT car go like there's no tomorrow.
Depends on what you're personal preferance is.
You're gonna probably get a bunch of opinions:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

rick is right, it up to the driver, driving style, track and layout.

I like the T1 over the T2 & T3 and the other cars
why
because I can use the chassis clip to change the flex of the car for different tracks, can not do that with the storm or G3.
I think it makes it the best for plastic track!

On a routed track, I think the G3 & storm are real close.
on pure speed, i think the G car due to the arm and brushes


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

One thing to keep in mind is the cost of the high wear items,like brushes/shoes/gears etc..
If you like to run your cars lots,it means the G car from BSRT is quite expensive to run.
The Slottech and Wizzard cars use a normal replacement style brush,that is relatively economical to replace,compared to a G's endbell assembly.
Just a heads up


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't know if the end bell is a big expense. Took me three seasons to wear out the brushes on my superstock. Picked up a new one and it was replaced within minutes. So perhaps you are paying for convenience there. Still only listed as $8 on the website. if it costs $8 to run for three years in a high powered car, I won't be losing any sleep over it.

I haven't burned through the brushes on any G-jet or 902. You could also make them last longer by taking away some tension on the brushes, that is how the SG+ comes from the factory. Those endbells seem to last forever.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,we can burn up a endbell in a night or 2 on one of our outlaw neo cars,usually figured on an endbell assembly every 3 or 4 nights of poly racing.
And when you say 3 seasons of racing,roughly how many laps are we talking about.
I usually run my cars nightly or semi nightly for a couple hundred laps,and that's how i compare life expectancy

Depends on what you're running for cars,and how long the endbell assembly will last,but i never figured a superstock car as a high powered car.
But then again,i don't figure you're getting into high power cars till your under 2 ohms,and at least poly mags,but that's me:thumbsup:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess it would be right in line with your findings Rick if he only raced 1 time per year. I guess the factors to consider are: How maNY HOURS OF RUNNING, WHAT CLASS AND TYPE OF ARM?MAGNET COMBO AND WHAT TYPE OF PRESSURE AND BREAK-IN.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

From what I remember, I think in the 12hour enduro race in ohio, they only swap the endbell once on avg??? I could be wrong, but I think that's what I remember.

those are super stock cars, 
so about 6hours

winning laps = 8850 Laps


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you guys think the guy who asked the original question is running poly and neo cars?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

No but he might like running them nightly,and in that respect the G is the most expensive car to run


----------

